# update on steve waite ny



## autumn99 (Feb 7, 2016)

*New message from: mastersmallenginetech (2,553)*

*I didn't skip town and I'll do whatever it takes to make it right, I'll be calling you within the next few days, talk to you soon this is what i got when i told steve i was reporting him to ebay after he took my 300 dollars for bobcat parts an ran he took everything off ebay an is no longer a user be carefull guys i hope noone else got burned dont know why anyone could do this after all the good he did
*

Reply


----------



## mikeytheflop (Jan 26, 2016)

Where does Steve's message end? Is his message "I didn't skip town and I'll do whatever it takes to make it right, I'll be calling you within the next few days, talk to you soon"

and yours is the rest?

If so, its your opinion that Steve stole money from you via ebay?

Wow.
_____________




autumn99 said:


> *New message from: mastersmallenginetech (2,553)*
> 
> *I didn't skip town and I'll do whatever it takes to make it right, I'll be calling you within the next few days, talk to you soon this is what i got when i told steve i was reporting him to ebay after he took my 300 dollars for bobcat parts an ran he took everything off ebay an is no longer a user be carefull guys i hope noone else got burned dont know why anyone could do this after all the good he did
> *
> ...


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

:white^_^arial^_^0^_


----------



## autumn99 (Feb 7, 2016)

yes i copied the email an pasted it ended talk to you soon an rest is mine why would a guy who devoted all this time to the history of bobcat an other machines do this over 300 dollars an who knows who else i needed to email him through a 1200.00 bobcat he was selling on ebay and other stuff so noone else would get burned i sent him money not from an ebay sale but a phone call 12-28-2015 he said he was done with paypal i should have known then when he still had stuff on ebay taking paypal but were i bought off him in the past i trusted him im 60yrs old with a bedridden wife i work 6days a week an have no time know i have to pay someone to do the driveway till i can find the parts i just hope no one else got taken im glad i got him offf ebay ps he did leave town


----------



## sidegrinder (Apr 18, 2015)

How did you pay him? If not Paypal, was it a credit card or check that could be stopped??


----------



## autumn99 (Feb 7, 2016)

western union


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Ummm...just curious as to what this thread is all about here autumn99. I take it you sent money to somebody via western union to buy something off of ebay and....


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Here's hoping he got hacked. Never do anything through western union or money orders Etc. Those are all the scams. Did you try to contact him through his bobcat website or repair website. Via phone number? Same phone number on both. The phone number for the eBay seller on your link is different. 

Page 1

https://stevessmallenginerepairservice.com


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

I don't know why the 1st link came up as page one but that is his bobcat snowblower page

A white pages search comes back all matching name and addres for the number on his repair pages. The number on the eBay sellers page comes back to Kingston ny instead of Poughkeepsie ny


----------



## robV (Nov 11, 2015)

Im having issues with Steve too. First I purchased a manual from his web page beginning of Nov. I waited till December and started calling leaving messages. He did call back and said he was having phone problems and would send it out. A week later it came, ok not a big deal. I then ordered a belt from his page Dec. Again waiting, Jan. started calling again. He called back a week or so later and said yes I have it right here, I'll send it out. It's been around 4 weeks since he replied so far. I reported his paypal so thats why he is probably done with paypal.


----------



## td5771 (Feb 21, 2011)

Oh well. So much for hoping it was a mix up. Hope the OP can figure a way to get his money back.


----------



## robV (Nov 11, 2015)

Me too. I'll update if I hear anything back.


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

Sad, but Ive heard from a couple people I know that he was getting a little "slow" to respond, but they got their stuff... Im sure there were more and hence the Paypal issue.


----------



## brickcity (Jan 23, 2014)

never send money via money orders or western union unless they are family or trusted friends. not calling the guy a thief but most crooks ask for money sent that way.
hopefully the guy will come through.


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

He was a longstanding Guru and Parts Master of the mighty Bob-caT... he may have fallen on hard times or ? 
To be honest, I might have done the same, having known his longstanding place with these machines as "Mr. Bob-caT", and having done prior business, plus having spoken with him on a couple occasions about these machines.


----------



## autumn99 (Feb 7, 2016)

sorry guys guess i wasn't to clear i need some stuff for my 7hp bobcat i called steve looking for the parts he said he had them. he asked if i could send him the money western union because he might be selling his bussiness it had nothing to do with seeing anything on ebay i bought stuff off him for 5years belts etc just called him and he sent it thats all he took my money and shut off his phone i saw he was selling still on ebay with stuff he never had trying to rip off more people the only way to contact him was to send out email through ebay on a machine he was selling for 1200.00 dollars i told him i was reporting him to ebay and that was the reply i got through ebay he said he never left town but he did an two days later all his stuff dissapeared from ebay and he is no longer a register user i did this so no one else lost money i sent it western union in good faith because i bought off him all the time he decided for what reason i dont know burned me an who knows who else i wanted to get him off ebay if some one bought his stuff they would have gotten burnt too hope this clears some stuff up i was just looking out for the rest of u


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

Well, that was a little hard to follow, but from what I'm able to understand, it seems you got taken by a guy you trusted because you have been doing business with him for quite a while.

I hope things get sorted out for you.


----------



## autumn99 (Feb 7, 2016)

*New message from: mastersmallenginetech (2,553)*

*I didn't skip town and I'll do whatever it takes to make it right, I'll be calling you within the next few days, talk to you soon
*


this was the emial i got back after telling steve i was going to report him to ebay the only way to get awhole of him was to ask a question on ebay on the machine he was selling for 1200.00 in hpe he would responed an he did but it was a big lie!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## autumn99 (Feb 7, 2016)

sorry for the mix up im pissed


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Ok, that's enough of that.
Autumn, your warning about the seller has been given.
Now you are just repeating yourself.
Also, no one can understand you because you refuse to use punctuation, which is highly annoying.

If you hear more from him, feel free to start a new thread.
Please use commas and periods next time.

Thread closed.
Scot


----------



## sscotsman (Dec 8, 2010)

Thread unlocked, at the request (PM to me) of a forum member who feels the topic could still be helpful to other forum members and suggested maybe the thread would be beneficial if allowed to continue..based on his politeness and logic, I agreed..
thread unlocked.
thanks,
Scot


----------



## Brother Al (Nov 12, 2015)

I understood him... Autumn's gotta vent a bit... its all good.


----------



## autumn99 (Feb 7, 2016)

Im sorry guys just trying to protect others from being scammed.


----------



## autumn99 (Feb 7, 2016)

Thanku BROTHER AL


----------



## wdb (Dec 15, 2013)

Looks like his eBay store is still there, but zero items for sale.

http://stores.ebay.com/steves-small-engine-repair-service


----------



## sixty4 (Dec 21, 2015)

Looks like the guy is gone. 
mastersmallenginetechmastersmallenginetech (2553)No longer a registered user


----------



## bwdbrn1 (Nov 24, 2010)

I think it's been established that Steve whoever is history on ebay and not necessarily the best businessman to deal with. The title and contents of this thread are still here and will be available if anybody is search for it or the information it contains. More conversation and posts about it just seems repetitive and redundant.

Many thanks to Autumn99 for giving everyone a heads up on his experience so that others won't get stuck, and thanks to everyone who came along with helpful suggestions to get Autumn99 out of his bind on his deal gone bad. This is the sort of thing that makes SBF a great forum. Members helping members.


----------

